# Cooking Oat Bran



## billmac

Hi.  New to the forum.  I love to cook and this discussion board looks really good. 

Anyone have a basic recipe for cooking oat bran as a hot cereal in the microwave.  Google hasn't been much help.


----------



## Andy M.

Hi, Billmac:

Welcome to DC!.  You're going to like it here.

I don't think I can help you directly, I've never cooked oat bran.  But hang in, someone will be along to answer your question.


----------



## Alix

I would do it like porridge in the microwave. 1/2 cup oat bran, enough water to moisten it and then a little extra (say about 1/3 cup?), and heat for a minute. This sounds pretty boring to me so I would likely add some chopped dried apricots and some slivered almonds or something. Brown sugar and cinnamon also would perk it up a bit.


----------



## billmac

Alix,  I've been using quick oats for some time now.  I usually add a little flax seed before it cooks, and honey, milk, and some nuts after.  I was thinking oat bran would be a little healthier.  There's not much info on it, but it looks like a 2 or 3 to 1 ratio of liquid to bran is the ticket.


----------



## Alix

Billmac, I think you should stick with oatmeal. Honestly, it doesn't get much healthier than that. If you want to, sprinkle some oat bran in with it, but hey, oatmeal ROCKS. I think if you have the flax seed in there too, you are doing really well. 

Maybe someone else around here knows more than I do. I think you will be fine with what you are doing right now though. 

Are you changing your diet for a particular reason? Or just to improve overall health?


----------



## Aurora

*Google - "oat bran recipe"*

I personally love oat bran and use it in all manner of baked goods and even soups and stews.

I googled "oat bran recipe" and came up with this one at:

http://www.freedomyou.com/recipes/grain%20recipes.htm

*Lumpless Oat Bran*
1 1/4 cups oat bran
5 cups water
pinch sea salt
1 apple, sliced
pinch cinnamon
sprinkle, Sucanat
handful Thompson’s raisins​There is a trick to producing a creamy lump-free oat bran. Once you have achieved this skill, you will produce a breakfast that is unparalleled in flavor and health. Allow water to come to a brisk boil, add oat bran slowly while whisking vigorously. Stir continuously at low heat. Then let stand for five minutes. If you have a lumpy mass, you can redeem yourself by throwing it into a food processor for 30 seconds. Your family will never know the difference. This breakfast cereal is filled with digestible fiber which has recently been discovered to lower blood cholesterol while increasing regularity. My daughter came up with the idea of adding slices of apple to her oat bran and she loves it.
 
END OF RECIPE


----------



## billmac

Alix:  I'd like to change for a couple of reasons.  One, I just finished losing 55 lbs, and oat bran seems to have a little better calorie to volume ratio.  I'm a little paranoid about regaining weight.  Plus it has more fiber.

Second:  I'm just curious.  I've never had it, so that's reason enough for me to want to try it.  Aurora, thanks for the recipe.  I'll have to scale it back a bit.  That looks like enough for about two weeks of breakfasts!


----------



## purrfectlydevine

Cut pasted so I have it when the weather turns cold.  If you make a large batch, how long do think it would keep in the refrigerator.


----------



## billmac

Well, I cooked some this morning and it came out pretty good.  1/4 cup oat bran, 1/2 cup water, 1 minute in the microwave.  Basically the same as I cook the quick oats.  A bit lumpier than quick oats, but acceptable.  I'll stir the concoction a bit more before I microwave it tomorrow but I think I have a winner.  Oz for oz it is certainly more filling than quick oats.


----------

